# C.ROWBOTHAM & SONS



## ruud

Ahoy,
Found some lovely piccies of a few Coastal Tankers of Rowbotham pre-war built in the Netherlands, for the collectors:
The Guidesman 1937 photos available in HR.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Here another one;
the Rudderman 1933


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

The Tillerman 1931


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

the Wheelsman 1935


----------



## meechingman

*Rowbotham Tankers*

Hi Ruud

Nice photos. I have the originals of most of those here! I think there are many copies around! My father served as skipper on all of these during his years with Rowbotham.

Andy G


----------



## Pat McCardle

Affectionatly known on the 'POOL' as Rockbottoms (Thumb)


----------

